# Larry AMMO NYC... Simulator



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Just watched the latest AMMO video and he annouced his latest venture... a car detailing simulator?

Why waste time going outside to detail your own car when you can stay inside and do it virtually instead!

perfect for winter, stop getting cold hands and feet, sit on the couch instead!


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Reminds me of Car Mechanic Simulator 2018 but Detailing instead.

Added to Steam wish list


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Added. This will be a great chill game to play.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> Just watched the latest AMMO video and he annouced his latest venture... a car detailing simulator?
> 
> Why waste time going outside to detail your own car when you can stay inside and do it virtually instead!
> 
> perfect for winter, stop getting cold hands and feet, sit on the couch instead!


Hey Virgil

maybe you can simulate detailing your car on mine, ill keep you supplied with hot drinks and dry socks


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Gas head said:


> Hey Virgil
> 
> maybe you can simulate detailing your car on mine, ill keep you supplied with hot drinks and dry socks


Still got that Lotus to start on mate! would be good to catch up after Lockdown2 has finished up


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I like :thumb::buffer:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

i hope it`s a lo cheaper to play than to detail


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

cangri said:


> i hope it`s a lo cheaper to play than to detail


Probably at the £20 mark so around the price of one bottle of product


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hopefully talking to larry soon so will ask him more about it


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> Hopefully talking to larry soon so will ask him more about it


See if you can get a discount code for DW members


----------

